# Front tractor tires



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I am in need of replacing the front tires on my MF2746. I have a couple of questions:

(1) has anyone heard of a tire called Farmboy, I have the feeling that it may very likely be a tire made in China or some other foreign country. Plains tire can get them for half the cost of a Firestone.

(2) should I put on a 3 rib, or a 4 rib tire, currently what is on there is a 3 rib. This is my baling tractor.

Thanks in advance

Jay


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I like a 4 rib tire over a 3.

As for farmboy, had to look it up. Found the link below, an article from 2010. Looks like it is an import but with the guise of; 'Brian Hubbard decided to form a new company along with a new tire brand and name it what he felt reflected Main Street America: Route 66 Tire and Rubber L.L.C.' Nothing more American than Chinese lol.

http://www.tirebusiness.com/article/20100825/NEWS/308259995/route-66-tire-sprouts-new-farm-boy-line


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Prefer a 4 rib as well.

I have some Cooper tires on my tandem dually trailer, also have some chinese crap on it, the Coopers outlast the chinese three to one.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ditto on the four.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Another vote for 4 rib. 3 rib might be better for working in loose dirt.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Gearclash said:


> Another vote for 4 rib. 3 rib might be better for working in loose dirt.


+1

Larry


----------

